# Cuban Stamps



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

These are 1981 Cuban stamps honoring famous Gamefowl. Cuba has a very rich breeding history.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen Cuba mentioned as being very big into gamefowl.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

According to a Reuters news article, there is a resurgence of Gamefowl in Cuba. Allegedly, the old time Cuban breeders love their gamefowl so much that they taxidermy their favorite birds. Betting on cockfights in Cuba was banned in 1959 as a crackdown on gambling. The government has built several 1000 seat arenas since then for "entertainment" purposes. Export cockerels average a thousand dollars.


----------

